# moving in to dubai



## s.ahsan (Nov 11, 2011)

hi,
i will be moving into dubai shortly along with my two kids to join my husband. it would be grt if anybody could provide information about indian schools in and around discovery gardens. my daughter in 4yrs old and i want to make the right choice for her from strart.
waiting for a good response.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You may find this website useful. It's the government body that regulates schools in Dubai and lists their annual findings.

Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Home


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Discovery garden only has 2 schools:

CBSE
DPS (admission might be difficult but i think kg classes are easy) 
Delhi Private School Dubai

IGCSE (UK board... most of the students are indians and other nationalities)
Admission will be easier... school will be expensive than CBSE
Winchester School Dubai

Al Quoz Area (3-4 Metro stations away from Discovery Garden.. 15 minutes)
Our Own English School (it is a good option for CBSE)
Our Own Indian School

Dubai Modern High School (CISCE) Most expensive Indian board
Modern High School Dubai

GEMS Education : : Our Schools - List of our schools


----------



## wishmaster_dxb (Nov 14, 2011)

s.ahsan said:


> hi,
> i will be moving into dubai shortly along with my two kids to join my husband. it would be grt if anybody could provide information about indian schools in and around discovery gardens. my daughter in 4yrs old and i want to make the right choice for her from strart.
> waiting for a good response.


wish you good luck


----------



## MissMasi (Nov 15, 2011)

gud luck


----------



## s.ahsan (Nov 11, 2011)

hey guys,
thnx a ton...... i think our own indian school is economical.


----------

